# Как укрепить позвоночник?



## Gfif (17 Мар 2016)

Мне 28, рост 174, вес 65. спина кривая, после падения начала болеть, пошел ко врачу, отправили к мануальному терапевту, прошел курс в сентябре 2015, сейчас почти не беспокоит. Снимки до курса во вложении (извиняюсь за качество). Снимков после курса нет. Хочу укрепить спину, на спортзал времени нет, место для тренажеров дома тоже. Хотел повесить турник и подтягиваться, но почитал и понял, что при грыже нельзя.
Вопрос - что наиболее эффективно в домашних условиях может мне помочь? Может все таки турник? Хотелось бы заниматься ежедневно, но не более 15минут.


----------



## La murr (17 Мар 2016)

*Gfif*, здравствуйте!
Рекомендации по правильному поведению, комплексы упражнений ЛФК, направленные на снятие болей, укрепление мышечного корсета - 
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5142/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Gfif (17 Мар 2016)

Здравствуйте!
Спасибо за ответ!
А что на счет аккуратных подтягиваний на турнике? Или мне противопоказано?


----------



## La murr (17 Мар 2016)

Gfif написал(а):


> А что на счет аккуратных подтягиваний на турнике? Или мне противопоказано?


*Gfif*, воспользуйтесь поиском по форуму, поищите информацию об упражнениях на турнике.


----------

